# Distributor cap rotor brand. autozone ok?



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

does it really matter where I get distributor cap and rotor.
I mean don't they all use the same material? there is no special
design involved there.
dealer wants 50 for cap and rotor. manufacturere = Hitachi.
autozone has those 13$ for both of them. manufacturer = Wells, valuecraft.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i got mine from an auto parts store this last time but only because nissan was out of them. i was going to pay 30 at the dealer and i paid 25 at the auto parts store. the nissan part is much better quality though. this is one of the few parts that i say to get from the dealer only.
as a matter of fact, you can get it here for 10.86 for the cap and 6.29 for the rotor. now THATS a steal.
http://abcnissanwholesale.com/oem_parts.html


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

wow 
thanks for the link.
I called another dealer and it's 30$ for both of them. there is Jim click nissan in tucson
their parts are always overpriced rediculously.

anyway gonna order from abcnissanwholesale now.

thanks again.


----------



## NAPAguy (Sep 20, 2006)

real world...

in the automotive aftermarket there is good, better and best quality. Some of the brands mentioned above are not so good. If at the OE level they can save 5 cents per car (just an example) they do. In the aftermarket, premium brands are usually better than OE. The largest aftermarket company for ignition is Standard Motor Products. They build NAPA's Echlin and have absorbed brands like Niehoff, GP, Borg Warner and others...

Rule #1 if it as from a discount store...it is usually discount merchandise. If you want to do it right...buy parts from where the professional techs do...a good local parts store!

The problem is that the consumer is told that "...this is just like (brand here)..." Truth is - that is crap. The auto parts world is pretty easy..you get what you pay for. If you want to shop price, stay with the real brands and compare apples with apples.

-----


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Having worked at Advance Auto myself for a bit, and it being a "discount auto parts store". I'll tell you right off that they carry quality brands. I'll kick NAPA for selling the same parts with their own label printed on everything as a form of advertisement. I went with a cheap rotor/cap combo myself because when I decided to do my tune-up that was all there was available. I've had no problems at all. They might not last me the 100k but I won't let it get that far anyway. I couldn't stand going that long without a tune-up. I got Autolite wires and have found myself quite happy with it all. The main thing you want to look for in a cap is the brass terminals for better conductivity, a high di-electric strength cap is good also. The last thing you want is a cheapo one with stamped steel terminals. But the price at ABCNissan is pretty nice. And unless MSD comes out with a system for Nissan anytime soon I think I'll be going through them myself.

Darktide


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

they have some nice prices at abc nissan for lots of other stuff too. i used to shop at the actual dealer in az when i lived there - always excellent service.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> Having worked at Advance Auto myself for a bit, and it being a "discount auto parts store". I'll tell you right off that they carry quality brands. I'll kick NAPA for selling the same parts with their own label printed on everything as a form of advertisement. I went with a cheap rotor/cap combo myself because when I decided to do my tune-up that was all there was available. I've had no problems at all. They might not last me the 100k but I won't let it get that far anyway. I couldn't stand going that long without a tune-up. I got Autolite wires and have found myself quite happy with it all. The main thing you want to look for in a cap is the brass terminals for better conductivity, a high di-electric strength cap is good also. The last thing you want is a cheapo one with stamped steel terminals. But the price at ABCNissan is pretty nice. And unless MSD comes out with a system for Nissan anytime soon I think I'll be going through them myself.
> 
> Darktide



Hey dude where is there Advance Auto store in NH?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I believe there is a londonderry store, there are others in Manch (intersection of Valley and Pine), Goffstown (553 Mast Rd), Concord (loudon rd), west lebanon. But I honestly suggest you go in there knowing what you want. Last I heard from some of my old friends things were getting pretty bad all over the place in NH. A few stores are falling to pieces and its kinda sad. So just make sure you know what you're looking for. And dont' really bother asking for advice from most people. If they are wearing a white and black shirt (managers) it might be a little safer to ask. 

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> I believe there is a londonderry store, there are others in Manch (intersection of Valley and Pine), Goffstown (553 Mast Rd), Concord (loudon rd), west lebanon. But I honestly suggest you go in there knowing what you want. Last I heard from some of my old friends things were getting pretty bad all over the place in NH. A few stores are falling to pieces and its kinda sad. So just make sure you know what you're looking for. And dont' really bother asking for advice from most people. If they are wearing a white and black shirt (managers) it might be a little safer to ask.
> 
> Darktide



Maybe Autozone will buy them out. I got to VIP, but I think there desk help are full of idots in Londonderry, but they have some of the best prices.

Frank

ps. Still at Velcro?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

HAH, VIP is far from the best prices. Autozone/AAP have much better prices and IMHO better parts. 

And Autozone isn't that big. Advance is just as big if not bigger than Autozone now so I doubt that they can just up and buy them out. 

And yes i'm still at Velcro. But i've pissed 3 bosses off now and quite a few co-workers so if I don't find a job soon I think its gunna get messy.

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> HAH, VIP is far from the best prices. Autozone/AAP have much better prices and IMHO better parts.
> 
> And Autozone isn't that big. Advance is just as big if not bigger than Autozone now so I doubt that they can just up and buy them out.
> 
> ...



I always was under the impresion that "the zone" Autozone was bigger. Especially since the lunkheads from American Chopper and hotrod not to mentions J.J. where doing promos.

As for work
Be nice.....


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

The reason why "the zone" seems to be a bigger corporation is because Advance isn't under a unified name. I think its a combination of 5-6 parts store (Advance, Checker, Advance Discount, Parts America). They absorb some companies but normally open up their own stores under their name. Last I remember they had 2500 stores nation wide and were really catching up to Autozone. 

As for jobs I have a job offer from Autozone, don't know if its still open, but its only part time and I really need benefits. I hate Velcro, and 3rd shift for that matter.

Darktide


no, these guys don't deserve my kindness


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

best of luck.......
3rd shift anywhere sucks period.


----------

